# [psycopgda] Z Psycopg n'apparait pas dans Select (résolu)

## MARACHE

Bonjour,

jai installé zope-2.9.7, postgresql 8.2,  psycopg et psycopgda 1.1.21, configuré une instance avec zope-config et ajouté le produit psycopgda avec zprod-manage. 

Pas d'erreur signalée à aucun moment, postgresql, zope et psycopg fonctionnent bien mais dans la liste Select Type to Add de zope, pas trace de Z psycopg Database Connect.

Je débute avec zope et je ne sais pas du tout quoi faire, j'ai absolument besoin de me connecter à mes bases de données.

Merci pour toute indication

EtienneLast edited by MARACHE on Fri Dec 21, 2007 9:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

j'ai testé ton truc vite fait là et aucun soucis... je vois bien le Zproduct dans la liste une erreur de manip sans doutes ?   :Wink: 

pour mémoire, l'ordre c'est :

#zope-config (créer ta Zinstance par exple Zope-psycopgda ; le user zope groupe zope ; puis ton user et son passwd pour accéder au manager de zope)

#/etc/init.d/zope-psycopgda start

#zope-manager add (sélectionne le zproduct ; puis aller sur l'interface web de gestion ajouter le Zproduct)

----------

## MARACHE

quelque chose doit m'échapper. Pour la création de l'instance et l'accés au manager, pas de problème.

Ensuite

# zope-manager add

tu veux dire #zprod-manager add non?

ensuite  tu dis : « aller sur l'interface web de gestion ajouter le Zproduct » là je comprends pas. Tu parles de la ZMI? Et ajouter comment?

sinon zprod-manager me donne une page bleue avec le produit et il figure bien dans le répertoire Products/ de l'instance.

 :Question:   merci

Etienne

----------

## boozo

oui désolé lapsus calami : c'était zprod-manager   :Embarassed: 

Sinon je reprends après avoir créé ta Zinstance avec zope-config puis démarré ta Zinstance (/etc/init.d/zope-psycopgda)

tu ajoutes ton Zproduct avec Zprod-manager add et tu va dans la ZMI (interface web zope) et là tu vois le "Z psycopg Database Connect" dans la liste   :Wink: 

Edit : typos. Décidément aujourd'hui... :/

----------

## MARACHE

J'avais bien compris tes explications malgré le lapsus et c'est bien ce que j'ai fait et le répertoire Products/ZPsycopgDA est bien présent, mais je ne vois toujours pas Z psycopg dans la liste   :Crying or Very sad: 

S'il y avait une embrouille avec psycopg, est-ce que l'erreur apparaîtrait après l'affichage du produit ou bien est-ce qu'elle empêcherait sa présence dans la liste?

----------

## boozo

sais pas trop quoi te dire mais je t'assure que ton produit, je l'ai mis en 2 minutes chez moi sans pb  :Sad: 

et qd tu es sur le root folder de la ZMI tu vois bien le "Z psycopg Database Connect" dans la liste de choix...

Je pense que c'est juste un pb d'ordre dans les manips essaye de reprendre çà au calme sinon en live ce soir si tu veux

----------

## MARACHE

Bon, je n'avance pas, zprod-manager n'installe pas zpsycopgda ou alors si je le force en donnant le répertoire d'arrivée, alors c'est zope qui ne trouve pas psycopg, j'ai trouvé ceci dans 

\var\log\zope\zope-instance\event.log:

```

2007-12-17T10:25:08 ERROR Zope Could not import Products.ZPsycopgDA

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/var/tmp/portage/net-zope/zope-2.9.7/image/usr/lib/zope-2.9.7/lib/python/OFS/Application.py", line 708, in import_product

  File "/var/lib/zope/zope-instance/Products/ZPsycopgDA/__init__.py", line 92, in ?

    import DA

  File "/var/lib/zope/zope-instance/Products/ZPsycopgDA/DA.py", line 93, in ?

    from db import DB

  File "/var/lib/zope/zope-instance/Products/ZPsycopgDA/db.py", line 99, in ?

    import psycopg

ImportError: No module named psycopg

```

Y a-t-il un fichier .log pour zprod-manager où on verrait pourquoi il n'installe pas zpsycopg? Au fait, il faut bien lancer zprod-manager en root?

----------

## MARACHE

J'ai repris la manoeuvre à 0 avec une nouvelle instance de zope 

-- zprod-manager a bien installé ZPsycopgDA

-- je retrouve le même message d'erreur dans le .log

il me semble qu'il y a un problème avec l'installation de psycopg. Un find psycopg me donne ceci: (j'ai pas mis ce qui dans portage)

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/psycopgmodule.so

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/psycopg2

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/psycopg2/psycopg1.py

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/psycopg2/psycopg1.pyc

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/psycopg2/psycopg1.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/psycopg2-2.0.6-py2.5.egg-info

/usr/share/doc/psycopg-1.1.21

/usr/share/doc/psycopg-2.0.6

/var/db/pkg/dev-python/psycopg-1.1.21

/var/db/pkg/dev-python/psycopg-1.1.21/psycopg-1.1.21.ebuild

/var/db/pkg/dev-python/psycopg-2.0.6

/var/db/pkg/dev-python/psycopg-2.0.6/psycopg-2.0.6.ebuild

or zope utilise python 2.4 si je ne m'abuse. Comment réinstaller la version 1.1.21 pour qu'elle aille dans python2.4?

----------

## boozo

dsl je suis rentré tard. J'ai regardé mais effectivement tu as peut-être trouvé la clé du pb ou au moins une piste de recherche

Je n'ai pas la même chose que toi je suis en python "stable" (2.4) en effet... dsl, j'aurais dû y penser   :Embarassed: 

Sinon ce que j'ai remarqué aussi c'est que j'ai juste démasqué la version de psycopgda-1.1.21 qui m'a donc pris en dépendance psycopg-1.1.21 et non la 2.0.6 que tu as pris toi semble-t-il d'après tes logs  :Sad: 

 *MARACHE wrote:*   

> jai installé zope-2.9.7, postgresql 8.2, psycopg et psycopgda 1.1.21, configuré une instance avec zope-config et ajouté le produit psycopgda avec zprod-manage

 

Donc pour résumer : j'ai un zope-2.9.6 ; python-2.4.4-r6 ; psycopg-1.1.21 et psycopgda-1.1.21 et avec çà, je le colle sans soucis.

C'est pas le zope 2.9.7 qui va changer grand chose dans l'affaire je pense mais plus python-2.5 soit(et/ou) psycopg-2.x

Voilà juste ce que je peux en dire   :Sad: 

Pour ta question d'adressage pour python on peu forcer l'utilisation du 2.4 vu qu'il est slotté et pour peu qu'il soit installé, en changeant le lien symbolique /usr/bin/python -> /usr/bin/python2.4 (en pensant bien à le rechanger ensuite pour que portage ne se plaigne pas) mais devrait p't'être faire de même avec tout ce qui touchera ton produit non ?

ATTENTION  : python est une pièce centrale de portage donc par sureté AVANT de bidouiller la bestiole - car je suis pas spécialiste python et qu'il y a peut-être plus "propre" pour ce faire - je te conseille d'ouvrir un topic dédié pour cette question du bon usage des slots de python sous gentoo

Ca servira très certainement à d'autres car c'est un problème qui peut se poser comme pour glibc ou java   :Wink: 

Les pros de phyton et/ou les dev gentoo doivent faire ce genre de choses régulièrement donc un oeil expert ne fera pas de mal à nous tous ^^

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

edit 11/02/08 : un eselect-python existe désormais pour cet usage ^^

----------

## MARACHE

Merci pour cette réponse, je vais poster la question ce matin. 

Quand à psycopg, en principe les deux versions sont installées. J'avais déjà la 2.0.6 que j'utilise avec sqlalchemy et emerge a installé la 1.1.21 comme dépendance de zpsycopgda.

J'espère qu'on voit le bout du tunnel. Une petite remarque quand même, je trouve zope un poil compliqué à plusieurs points de vue, je pensais l'utiliser pour un site interactif à base de python et si possible postgresql mais je doute de plus en plus, le seul argument convaincant en sa faveur (pour l'usage que je voudrais en faire et je parle de ce que je ne connais pas) c'est l'hébergement. 

Merci encore en espérant que ce soir tout sera en ordre de marche et pouvoir enfin commencer à construire le site en local.

Etienne

----------

## boozo

Bon ça ne te fait pas avancer et c'est vraiment pas pour te faire râler davantage - m'embète que tu ais une mauvaise image de zope pour un premier contact et pour ce genre de raison   :Sad:   -  mais je confirme que le Zproduct s'installe bien avec la config que j'ai mis au dessus (je viens de le faire à l'instant sur un laptop identique que j'ai au taf et selon la méthode que j'ai décrite plus haut rien de plus)

Je serai tenté de faire une chose faire qui n'engage à rien : un lien ou déplacer /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/psycopgmodule.so vers /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/psycopgmodule.so pour voir ?

Enfin ceci dit, autant je comprendrai, et encore c'est hypothétique car j'ai pas testé plus profond la lisaison pg - le readme de psycopg est "en retard" d'1|2 update semble-t-il  ^^ - que la connexion ne se fasse pas/mal (car méthodes différentes etc, entre 2.4 et 2.5) autant pour réafficher le produit dans la liste des produits dispos dans zope... je comprend pas ce que python viendrait faire dans cette histoire    :Shocked: 

Allez courage ... va pas me caler dans une côte enneigée   :Razz: 

----------

## MARACHE

Merci pour les encouragements, je tente une manip demain.

----------

## MARACHE

ahhh! merci   :Very Happy: 

j'ai enfin eu le temps de tester, jai copié psycopgmodule.so dans lib/python de l'instance et tout fonctionne du moins pour la connexion.

Plus qu'à passer au travail! Les outils sont en place.

Merci encore, et bonnes fêtes.

Etienne

----------

